# Walken to Play Ozzy Osbourne



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Christopher Walken is to play Ozzy Osbourne in a new Hollywood movie. The Oscar winner will make a cameo role as the shock rocker in a new movie based on Motley Crue's 2001 autobiography _The Dirt_, Crue frontman Vince Neil has revealed. The book, fully titled _The Dirt: Confessions Of The World's Most Notorious Rock Band_, details the band's wild behavior. Osbourne toured with the band and appears in the book snorting a line of live ants and taking Lsd every day for a year. Val Kilmer is also lined up to play David Lee Roth in the film - but band members Neil, Nikki Sixx, Mick Mars and Tommy Lee will be played by unknown actors. Neil says, "How funny is that going to be. We're doing big, giant cameos with those people."


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My first response was "What the?"
I just can't see Christopher Walken doing it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Me either. Now, Eddie Izzard might be inspired casting...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I believe Walken can do ANYTHING. 

And, as an aside, if you've never read this book, you must do so, right now.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Me either. Now, Eddie Izzard might be inspired casting...


Oh yeah! I was watching him on tv the other night.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

That movie's gonna need more cowbell!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

grapegrl said:


> That movie's gonna need more cowbell!


LOL


----------

